# Dark arches, Leeds, March 2015



## Black (Mar 9, 2015)

A network of brick arches beneath Leeds train station,
built during the mid 1860s by T E Harrison & Robert Hodgson using excess of 18 million bricks.
The Aire (Leeds principal waterway) passes through 4 spectacular brick arches each linked with cross section passages, spanned by a girder bridge
the remainder form part of Granary Wharf used for car parking and emergency escape routes.

north portal












arches and cross section passages
























south portal



Granary Wharf
car parking



emergency escape routes






live or redundant high voltage cables

 


lights and fan


----------



## reelman (Mar 9, 2015)

A very unusual view of Leeds - well done! Love those shots of the flowing water.
reelman


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Amazing structure and cracking shots too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Great shots them....reminds me of our Megatron.


----------



## machtoaber (Mar 9, 2015)

I love Leeds and I love these arches. Nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Right up my street! Looks like you had such an adventure. 
Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 10, 2015)

great pics showing somewhere we would not normally go, wierd place for a doorway and steps


----------



## smiler (Mar 10, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Mearing (Mar 11, 2015)

I remember that there was a lock complete with gates etc down there but that the then British Waterways board had since removed/sealed it off?
That would have been around 1978. Haven't been down there recently due to advancing years!
Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 28, 2015)

Lovely work


----------

